# Sneezy Old Man



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

This morning I rushed Sunny to the vet because he started wheezing and open-mouth breathing while he was eating his breakfast. It was similar to when they get water in their nose and snort it out, but without anything to reasonably precipitate the reaction. He had a very brief similar episode on Monday night, but at that time it resolved so quickly that I assumed he just got a seed hull stuck in his throat.

My vet said that currently his throat is very red and inflamed, which may indicate an infection secondary to Sunny's history of chronic allergies. We opted not to culture, since the last time we were in this situation, the cultures came out negative but antibiotics solved the problem anyway. So now he's got Baytril for two weeks, and we'll recheck then. If it doesn't resolve, we may have to do bloodwork to rule out mycobacteria or aspergillosis. Right now I'm hoping it won't get to that point. Overall my vet wasn't terribly concerned -- he thinks there is something going on, but Sunny hasn't lost any weight, has a normal energy level, and is acting happy. So we don't think this is a dire situation, but still one to pay attention to.

Other symptoms he's had for a while that may or may not be related include frequent sneezing, a very slight tail bob, and panting after mild exertion. Last summer he was treated with Baytril and hydroxyzine for allergies and secondary infection, and the problem seemed to resolve then. I think it may have been exacerbated now by the fact that he is molting, and we've had very bad air quality here.

I'm not asking for help or advice right now, although good thoughts would be nice. Mostly I'm starting this thread because I think it's likely that this will turn out at the very least to be related to allergies -- It might be entirely an allergy problem. I don't think we have much info on allergies in 'tiels currently on the forum, so I'll be posting updates here in the hopes that this might someday be a helpful case history for someone else.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, I hope all goes well for you and Sunny.  I'm absolutely sending good thoughts your way! Keep us updated! Good luck!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'm not too concerned at this point, but glad he got seen and that he has meds. On another note, I'm SO tired of medicating birds. This will be my fourth month of it in the past year. >.<


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's wishing Sunny all the best and a very quick recovery!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sending you and Sunny positive thoughts (from me and my Sunny )!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, poor baby! I hope that it is just allergies as suspected and Sunny gets better soon! And poor you, giving meds is *not* fun! I have two more days to give Zoey meds and I will be rejoicing when we are done


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I think it's likely that this will turn out at the very least to be related to allergies -- It might be entirely an allergy problem.*
----------------------------------

Allergies *to what?*


----------



## Boolove (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor little Sunny! I didn't realize cockatiels had allergies.....that's no fun!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *I think it's likely that this will turn out at the very least to be related to allergies -- It might be entirely an allergy problem.*
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Allergies *to what?*


Initially when he had a flare-up last summer, it seemed he'd become allergic to cardboard dust from cereal boxes that he was shredding obsessively. We took that away and things seemed to settle down for a while. I don't know what would have caused this latest flare-up, but there's any number of possibilities -- we've had bad air quality alerts here every day for the past week, he's molting, Roo's molting, and I've had to turn the heat back on because it's gotten cold again, so that's probably also irritating. I do run an air purifier, but that clearly can't get rid of everything. The other thing we sort of suspect is maybe a food sensitivity, since both times the gasping happened while he was eating.

I don't know how one determines what a bird is allergic to short of removing things from the environment one at a time, though. There's no test as far as I know. Any other suggestions?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I should also add, within the past week, I had increased the amount of Volkman mix he was getting with his pellets and nutriberries. I sort of suspect he may be allergic to something in it, or at the very least that there's something in it he was choking on. For now I've taken it out of his diet, so he's getting Roudybush, nutriberries, and veggies. I know I need to put the seed back in, and I will, but I want to see if this helps clear up the irritation first. I may need to find him a mix with fewer things in it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know if this helps..but my dog was having some allergies that affected his skin last year and we tried so many things. Then the doctor said that if it continued he would do some allergy test that showed levels of things in his body. We never had it done so I'm not sure how it worked but I guess it's possible? Anyway--the doctor changed his monthly heartworm/mosquito/flea and tick preventative and I changed his food to holistic and grain-free and he doesn't have issues anymore so I suspect it was a food allergy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* it seemed he'd become allergic to cardboard dust from cereal boxes that he was shredding obsessively. *
----------------------------------------

He would not be allergic to cardboard....but from any shredding of paper products because they consist of very fine fibers that can irritate and/or impact in the sinus cavity.

*I had increased the amount of Volkman mix he was getting with his pellets and nutriberries.*

I have read not long ago that the Kaytee Company (which the parent company is Central Garden Pets) bought out Volkman seed, and many people have been concerned that the quality/cleanliness is not as good now.

*I may need to find him a mix with fewer things in it.*

I have been using this seed since 1994 because it does not contain crap and fillers.
http://www.foryourbird.com/page/foryourbird/CTGY/higscock

And I will be ordering this to see what the birds think of it: http://www.foryourbird.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=foryourbird&Category_Code=totorg


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And...just a thought. You are changing 2 things in his intake at once. You are giving him meds AND taking away the seed. So, that said, even if he's better by the end of his treatment you can't blame the seed until you add it back into his diet and THEN he shows the allergies again. But Susanne has a good point...I don't buy Kaytee products because it isn't good enough for my birds. And knowing that they own Volkman (which I've considered switching to) I would not consider buying it again.

Thank you Susanne for the links..I've been looking for a different seed mix and starting mixing parakeet seed with sunflower seed from the bulk section at my local pet shop recently...I will probably be ordering Higgins now.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *
> He would not be allergic to cardboard....but from any shredding of paper products because they consist of very fine fibers that can irritate and/or impact in the sinus cavity.
> *


*

It's possible to develop an allergy to anything that is irritating for long enough, so I do think he developed a specific allergy to that type of dust. His reaction was consistent with that, even according to my vet.*


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*so I do think he developed a specific allergy to that type of dust.*
-------------------------------------

Nope....the very fine fibers that could also come from *any *paper based product. *If* there was anything to the cardboard I would be more suspect of the glues or coatings used on the paper being cause of an allergic reaction.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *so I do think he developed a specific allergy to that type of dust.*
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Nope....the very fine fibers that could also come from *any *paper based product. *If* there was anything to the cardboard I would be more suspect of the glues or coatings used on the paper being cause of an allergic reaction.


I'm not going to argue with you. He became allergic to SOMETHING in the dust that is specific to cereal boxes. Maybe it was glue or coating, maybe it was something used in the cardboard fiber. Anything can become an allergen -- the only requirement is that it must be irritating enough to trigger an immune reaction. But he doesn't have access to that now, so this is really beside the point of whatever is going on this time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*My vet said that currently his throat is very red and inflamed, which may indicate an infection secondary to Sunny's history of chronic allergies. We opted not to culture,*
------------------------------

You might want to have a culture done, since he has been on Baytril before to make sure that it is the most effective antibiotic for him. It is commonly prescribed as a broad spectrum antibiotic and with several treatments a bird can develop a resistant to an antibiotic.

My past experiences with a red throat (with no white lesions) is a Vitamin A deficiency. If the diet does contain a good source of foods with Beta-carotene (which gets converted into A in the liver) then bloodwork might be in order to cheek liver enzymes. If the liver is enlarged this can also contribute to some tail bobbing, open mouthed breathing, etc.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I'm not going to argue with you. He became allergic to SOMETHING*
-----------------------------------------------

LOL....I'm doing what my vet did to me when were were trying to get to the bottom of similar allergic reaction type symptoms....which in my case years ago was an allergic reaction to synthetic vitamins used in fortified seed mixes.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

srtiels said:


> My past experiences with a red throat (with no white lesions) is a Vitamin A deficiency. If the diet does contain a good source of foods with Beta-carotene (which gets converted into A in the liver) then bloodwork might be in order to cheek liver enzymes. If the liver is enlarged this can also contribute to some tail bobbing, open mouthed breathing, etc.


This breathing/tail-bobbing is suggestive of nasal congestion more than an internal mass, at least according to my vet. The reason is that it is VERY intermittent -- He'll be sitting there perfectly normal, then make his little snort noise once, and go back to totally normal for hours before it happens again. Plus, it is snorting from the nostrils more than gasping from the chest, so we are thinking a combined upper respiratory/sinus thing. But bloodwork is the next step if the Baytril doesn't work.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*He'll be sitting there perfectly normal, then make his little snort noise once, and go back to totally normal for hours before it happens again. Plus, it is snorting from the nostrils more than gasping from the chest, so we are thinking a combined upper respiratory/sinus thing.*

As birds breathing system is made up of several air sacs distributed within the body. Place your ear to his head/back to see where the sound is coming from. Air sacs can also be along the side of the bird on the side of the abdominal cavity. If any of the air sacs gets even a slight tear this can result in a small amount of fluid trapped, and cause the bird to snort and gasp trying to clear this out.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's coming from his sinuses/nose. Keep in mind it's been going on (very) intermittently for five days now. Yesterday there was no sign of the noise, this morning he did it a few times again. Although it was right after the medicine when he did it this morning, so I think he may have shaken his head and gotten some in his nostrils. He does tend to do that, no matter how careful I am.  Would a torn air sac like you mentioned be possible over such a long period of time? The fact that there doesn't seem to be any deterioration over that period is what makes me think it is probably not entirely infectious.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a quick update to say that I think the antibiotics are slowly working. It's hard to tell with a symptom that was only happening occasionally to start with, but Sunny is noticeably sneezing less and his left nostril, which tends to get debris stuck in it, looks much cleaner. He still seems to breathe a bit hard after strenuous flying, but he's done that for years and I think it might just be a part of old age. Tomorrow will be 7 days on Baytril; the vet wants us to finish the 14 day course and then recheck unless there's any reason to do it sooner.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Sunny is improving. Keep us posted!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Did the vet also recommend probiotics after the baytril? It might help in keeping this from reoccurring again...


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

hope all goes well and yes having this in here might help those of us that never even thought about birds having allergies..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Did the vet also recommend probiotics after the baytril? It might help in keeping this from reoccurring again...


No, but he wanted to do a recheck, so he might have been planning to mention it then. I used Benebac really successfully with Roo, though, and I was planning to give it to him regardless.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## tomsmom (Mar 19, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> This morning I rushed Sunny to the vet because he started wheezing and open-mouth breathing while he was eating his breakfast. It was similar to when they get water in their nose and snort it out, but without anything to reasonably precipitate the reaction. He had a very brief similar episode on Monday night, but at that time it resolved so quickly that I assumed he just got a seed hull stuck in his throat.
> 
> My vet said that currently his throat is very red and inflamed, which may indicate an infection secondary to Sunny's history of chronic allergies. We opted not to culture, since the last time we were in this situation, the cultures came out negative but antibiotics solved the problem anyway. So now he's got Baytril for two weeks, and we'll recheck then. If it doesn't resolve, we may have to do bloodwork to rule out mycobacteria or aspergillosis. Right now I'm hoping it won't get to that point. Overall my vet wasn't terribly concerned -- he thinks there is something going on, but Sunny hasn't lost any weight, has a normal energy level, and is acting happy. So we don't think this is a dire situation, but still one to pay attention to.
> 
> ...


Hi there--I just "stumbled" across this forum while looking for something else related to cockatiels, and found your post very interesting. I have a wonderful cockatiel named Thomas whom we adopted 5+ years ago. He is in very good health, and has been a "sneezer" ever since he came to us. However, about a month ago, he seemed to be sneezing a bit more than usual, and we noticed that at times, following a sneeze, the feathers just about his left cere were "wet" with a clear liquid. Once it dried, there was no evidence, no crusting or draining. But since this was unusual, we took him in to his doctor, who gave him a very thorough exam, and we all agreed that, although there was nothing going on that we could pin down, it would be prudent to do a nasal culture. That showed nothing that should not be there, and he has continued to hold his weight, be very active and vocal. However, he seemed to be doing a little more sneezing, and occasionally we would still see that clear liquid. So, we took him in again, and his doctor also suspected allergies. So, we have just begun using hydroxyzine syrup in his drinking water a few days ago. I would definitely say that it has already cut the sneezing back to just about what is NORMAL for HIM. We are giving a dosage that can be put in his water, and we have had no issue with him avoiding it. Of course, he also gets apple cider vinegar in his water, which he prefers to plain water! He also gets a probiotic, formerly AviBios, but he now gets Primal Defense powder (served on a bit of cracker with his flax oil). I went to the Primal Defense after some research and finding a terrific yahoo group where that is being used by some of the people. I gave all the info to his doctor, who is always open to alternatives, and she agreed that it is OK. I've had some health issues myself, and have found that taking probiotics every day is very beneficial.

http://www.essentialbird.com/
Sign up for the Yahoo group, link on the right side. There are also some great links there for alternative avian health.

I hope your little guy is on the mend. Thomas' doctor said that pet allergies have been really bad this winter, across species. Cockatiels can also get their "down" in nostrils, so frequent misting helps keep that down. We have a hepa air cleaner in his room, that is the kind recommended for birds. We live in MN, where normally it's cold in the winter, so we also use a humidifier. It seems that humans are having real issues with allergies this winter/spring also. Our first cockatiel, back in the early 90's, had nasal allergies at times also, and we used a different antihistamine in his water, which worked for him. That was liquid Dye-Free Benadryl, but that is no longer being manufactured. I'll be interested to know how you and your bird do. Best of luck to you!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for this! My guy is doing much better on the antibiotics, although I still feel that allergies most likely set off the infection to begin with. He has about three days left on the meds and then we will go back to the vet to discuss strategies for preventing a recurrence. He did very well on hydroxyzine last summer, so I wouldn't mind trying that again, maybe as a longterm thing. (At the time he was living with my parents, and they weren't willing to give him meds indefinitely. Different story now that he lives with me.) I'll also be giving him a probiotic. I do run an air purifier and mist both my 'tiels regularly, but I'm thinking it's not enough for him. We are having a very bad spring here in terms of air quality, and I just got over a really nasty sinus infection myself, so I'm not surprised if he's more irritated than usual. I'm glad Thomas seems to be doing well on his new meds too!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny has finished his antibiotics and has no further symptoms. The only thing remaining is that he still breathes hard after flying. I think this is probably due to the fact that he is old and out of shape -- my parents didn't really let him fly around their house, so it's been a while since he exercised those muscles. He no longer pants, breathes audibly, or tail-bobs after exertion, so I think he is much improved. He also sneezes much less frequently, and his nose looks clearer. For now the vet does not want to recheck. We're going to give him several more months of a good diet and exercise, and then we may do a liver enzyme test if he is still breathing harder than normal after flying. For now I'm really happy with this outcome.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny has finished his antibiotics and has no further symptoms. The only thing remaining is that he still breathes hard after flying. I think this is probably due to the fact that he is old and out of shape -- my parents didn't really let him fly around their house, so it's been a while since he exercised those muscles. He no longer pants, breathes audibly, or tail-bobs after exertion, so I think he is much improved. He also sneezes much less frequently, and his nose looks clearer. For now the vet does not want to recheck. We're going to give him several more months of a good diet and exercise, and then we may do a liver enzyme test if he is still breathing harder than normal after flying. For now I'm really happy with this outcome.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is great news!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad Sunny is better!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We're not having any luck with the probiotics, though.  He won't take it in water, won't take it in mash, won't eat the food if I sprinkle it on....today I even tried giving it to him on a piece of his favorite bread. Little stinker ate the bread AROUND the meds. I think I may have to give up on it for now because I really don't think it's worth the stress of having to give it by mouth. He got it all in his nose the last time I tried that, and I don't want to risk actually causing MORE respiratory problems that way.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Does he refuse to drink the water if the probiotics are in it? That is so weird!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Does he refuse to drink the water if the probiotics are in it? That is so weird!


Yep. Smart little rebel.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Sunny is doing better. When I gave my Sunny probiotics the vet suggested- since he loves his millet- dampening the millet slightly and sprinkling it on there. I know that he didn't ingest all of it but in the process of hulling the seeds some had to go in his mouth. Maybe that would work? (When I didn't put in on his millet I also put it on his cheerios.)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny woke up sounding congested again today.  Not terribly so, but enough that I'm going to call the vet about it. I feel like I'm going crazy. It's like there's something new wrong with one of them every single day. And pretty much the only choice left at this point is bloodwork for Sunny, which is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Geez, they keep you worried don't they?! I hope Sunny is okay and doesn't have to have bloodwork


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Sunny.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm starting to feel like I'm never going to be confident in their health. And I don't know what to think about that, because the stress is definitely affecting my life, and my life is only going to get busier next year. :/


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, we are going to the vet Tuesday afternoon. There's no avian vet in today, and tomorrow the only vet in is the one who will insist on anesthesia, xrays, and a bunch of tests that I think are risky and unnecessary at this stage. I think this is a chronic condition and not a new thing, so I'm pretty confident that he can wait until then to be checked by the good vet. If he's any worse tomorrow, we'll go in and see the vet that I don't like anyway. Really I just want to get to the bottom of this so he can feel better. I know how much it sucks to have sinus issues all the time.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's okay, Michelle..I totally understand you're worrying over their health. It's what birdie mommies do. ;p I do hope getting his issues checked into will give you and him some relief. Keep us updated and good luck with your appointment.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> It's okay, Michelle..I totally understand you're worrying over their health. It's what birdie mommies do. ;p I do hope getting his issues checked into will give you and him some relief. Keep us updated and good luck with your appointment.


I think I'm going to get the CBC done just to have a definitive answer finally. That's part of why I wanted to be sure to get the vet who wouldn't insist on heavy sedation just to get a couple drops of blood.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think I would have let my vet sedate any of my birds to draw a little thing of blood.. =/ that's just too much. I'm glad you're seeing the other guy.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would if it was really necessary for the test. But I feel like for Sunny, who is as old as he is and already having respiratory issues, it's SUCH a risk that it's really not worthwhile.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, poor Sunny. Is he any better today?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, he hasn't really continued sounding congested, but he's been sneezing more than I'd like pretty much since he came to live with me. So we need to address that anyway.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny's vet visit went okay. 

We actually had a bit of a hard time getting him to bleed -- the vet said I'll never need to worry about him bleeding to death, because he kept clotting immediately. In the end we were able to get enough for a CBC plus a little extra, so they're going to try to do liver enzymes as well. If they can't get the liver test, then I'm okay with that. We weren't planning to do it originally, and I didn't want to have them clip a whole other nail for it when we'd already had him restrained for like 10 minutes. But he didn't get overly stressed, and wasn't even panting over it like the last time he went to the vet. I think he's gradually getting less afraid of being there, plus I took him in his big cage this time, and I think that helped.

As far as the physical, the vet said he actually looked better than last time -- no physical signs of inflammation or discharge in his throat or sinuses. So he thinks it's unlikely to be infection, but agreed with me that it was time to get the bloodwork to finally answer that question definitively.

The one thing he said that kind of upset me is that he suspects we will ultimately find some kind of old age disease process like liver failure, or an internal mass. Of course, that's only his suspicion -- I'm not sure what kind of old age process would cause sneezing, which seems to be Sunny's primary symptom. But I guess we'll see. He is old, and I know something does have to kill him eventually. And even if we did uncover something like liver failure now, he could still live with it properly managed for years.

So right now, I'm trying to focus on the fact that he seems to be doing pretty well, and we're taking the steps we need to rule out something that would need immediate treatment. He and Roo are both getting spoiled tonight and I'm hoping they don't give me any heart attacks between now and the end of finals (at least).

Bloodwork should be back Thursday, so I'll update again then.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm glad Sunny did better this time. I hope neither of your babies come up with anything else to worry you for a while!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Seriously. It would be so awesome if all of his labs just came back NORMAL.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

At least Sunny is trooping it out. I'm thinking about the little guy.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

We will be rooting for a normal lab work up! =) Give Sunny kisses!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys. He definitely seems to be feeling okay. They're both getting lots of treats tonight.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad it all went well


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well apparently the blood work is back already! The chem panel was all normal, so no liver or kidney failure. His white blood count was actually a little bit low, which they think is probably just a sampling error -- but definitely not elevated to levels that would indicate infection. Also his blood glucose was a bit low, but he's not acting weak or anything, so they think that's probably the result of him just not eating very much during the afternoon before the test (which he doesn't normally do). 

My vet wasn't in today, so it was just the tech who called. He's going to call me tomorrow to talk about the possibility of putting Sunny on longterm antihistamines. 

I'm pretty happy with the results, especially knowing that his liver isn't failing.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's great news! =) Poor allergic fellow...hopefully antihistamines will do the trick.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

w00t! go sunny. he'd probably benefit nicely from long terms antihistamines.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Sunny has finished his antibiotics and has no further symptoms. The only thing remaining is that he still breathes hard after flying. I think this is probably due to the fact that he is old and out of shape -- my parents didn't really let him fly around their house, so it's been a while since he exercised those muscles. He no longer pants, breathes audibly, or tail-bobs after exertion, so I think he is much improved. He also sneezes much less frequently, and his nose looks clearer. For now the vet does not want to recheck. We're going to give him several more months of a good diet and exercise, and then we may do a liver enzyme test if he is still breathing harder than normal after flying. For now I'm really happy with this outcome.


I have a question because you said that you wanted to do a liver enzyme test if Sunny is still breathing hard after flying. So my question is - Is that a sign of a liver problem if they breath hard after flying? Because my bird does that and I let her fly whenever she wants but everytime she always breaths pretty hard. Sorry that just worries me because I just thought it was normal and I would hate for something to happen because I was ignorant.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

It's normal if they don't fly often. They tire easily when flying unless they fly all the time.  No worries, your baby is probably healthy. You can keep an eye on her though, and make sure you don't see any other issues.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It CAN be a sign of an enlarged liver interfering with their breathing. But my vet was mostly concerned about it because of Sunny's age. I wouldn't be that concerned unless you're seeing other symptoms -- beak/nail overgrowth, (new) yellow wash to the feathers, yellow or green urates. Sunny didn't have any of those symptoms either, but the vet wanted to cover all the bases.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok thank you that just freaked me out. There aren't any other signs and my bird is about a year old. I worry all the time too about how her health is so I know what your going through. I hope Sunny stays healthy and gives you a break from worrying.


----------

